# MLS toilet pics



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

My home search is still primarily in the virtual stage, as we're waiting a little longer before we'll be ready to buy. I have enjoyed looking online though, and figure it will help with the style of house and neighbourhood we want once we have narrowed our price point and are serious about buying.

In all this online viewing I have noticed a few things that many people do with pictures of the bathrooms:

-Leave the lid and sometimes seat of the toilet up. Why??? It makes me cringe. Is this how all of these people normally leave their toilets, or is this done for the pictures? Is no one concerned about bacteria? Sure, it's still aerosolized when you flush with the lid down, but it's at least reduced, and at least you won't drop something in the toilet.

-There are fuzzy toilet seat covers and the fuzzy mats going around the toilet. Do people actually use these microbe breeding grounds? They make me shudder. Maybe it's just a staging thing, but they aren't encouraging me to buy a house!

-Have a near empty roll of toilet paper. These tend to also be the lid/seat up pictures. It just reminds me of a place where 20-something males live, which is not the type of house I want to buy! How difficult is it to stick on a full roll before a picture?


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

This is a concern? 

"Well honey, the house is in a great neighbourhood, a good price, and seems to have everything we need,"

"BUT THE TOILET SEAT WAS UP! OHHH MY GOD WE CAN'T BUY THIS HOUSE!"


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Your poor husband..


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Normal people throw out rolls of TP when they hit the half-way mark?


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm just amused that people will spend who knows how much on staging, but they can't be bothered to put the seat down and have a full roll of TP for the pictures! I don't expect the TP to be a full roll when looking at houses, but when there's only a few squares left for a picture, I notice! It wouldn't let influence what I buy, but I do comment out loud when looking at the pictures!

My husband actually agrees with me about the lid being down!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are buying a house consider nothing more than location and price....I wouldn't even count the bedrooms.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Koala said:


> I'm just amused that people will spend who knows how much on staging, but they can't be bothered to put the seat down and have a full roll of TP for the pictures! I don't expect the TP to be a full roll when looking at houses, but when there's only a few squares left for a picture, I notice! It wouldn't let influence what I buy, but I do comment out loud when looking at the pictures!
> 
> My husband actually agrees with me about the lid being down!


He says that to keep the peace. Nothing more. Try having a 4 year old boy in the house. The lid stays up for a reason.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

I love first world problems!


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Chris L said:


> I love first world problems!


+1


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I even saw a listing that had a pic of the tenant sitting on the couch. I guess he didn't care to move as he wasn't getting anything from the potential sale.


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

At least I haven't come across one with an unflushed toilet - yet.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Koala said:


> My home search is still primarily in the virtual stage, as we're waiting a little longer before we'll be ready to buy. I have enjoyed looking online though, and figure it will help with the style of house and neighbourhood we want once we have narrowed our price point and are serious about buying.
> 
> In all this online viewing I have noticed a few things that many people do with pictures of the bathrooms:
> 
> ...


Please list everything you can't stand, gotta feeling the list is going to be pretty long and the read is going to be pretty interesting ;-)

Now, if there was no toilet paper, dude in the middle of the crap noticed it and got up with his pants down to reach the paper in the cupboards, the toiled was full of crap and the seat up and at the very moment the real estate agent snapped the photo with his cell phone and uploaded on MLS, now that would be something ;-)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Koala
Take the pics as an indication that the sellers have poor judgment. This may show up in other aspects of the house.

And if there are any pics of tenants, ask if they come as part of the deal!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Koala said:


> At least I haven't come across one with an unflushed toilet - yet.


Haha I guess you're not shopping for deals then...if your feet don't stick to the floor and the aroma of eau de cat doesn't clear out your sinuses, it's not cheap enough to cash flow in Toronto.

Seriously last year there was a commercial unit for sale on Gerrard for 300K there was an old guy living in there for god knows how long and the listing mentioned the "buckets of hazardous waste"


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rachelle you always amaze me with your experience lol. Have you come across any dead bodies in your job as a property manager?LOL


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

Homerhomer, I'll make sure I add to my list. This was just the toilets! :chuncky:
Berubeland, how bad does it have to be before the health board gets involved? Yuck!


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

Buying a home is a lot easier than selling. A buyer can walk in with a checklist and a few minutes, he is done checking out the house. imagine the plight of a seller (especially) with little kids still "living normally", with cooking, cleaning etc. there are a 101 things he needs to pay attention to before each showing. Ignoring the toilet seat, a half empty roll is probably the last thing in his mind.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

When we bought our second home in London ON, The attractive 18yo blond daughter was asleep on the LR sofa with nothing but a sheet over her. Wife and female realtor were freaked when I reached over her to measure the size of the LR window! Focus man! 

Many weeks later, the measurements came in handy when we made an stink bid that was eventually accepted. After much sweat equity, we sold 2 years later for 140% net of what we paid. It was a longer story but this is the net.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

kcowan said:


> When we bought our second home in London ON, The attractive 18yo blond daughter was asleep on the LR sofa with nothing but a sheet over her. Wife and female realtor were freaked when I reached over her to measure the size of the LR window! Focus man!


Lol. So what were her measurements?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Many weeks later, the measurements came in handy when we made an stink bid that was eventually accepted.


So did you put the following as a condition on your bid : _the LR sofa and all its contents_


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Makes it really awkward when people are in the house during a showing.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I have yet to come across a dead body...but I have to admit I did once evict a dead guy. I didn't know he was dead though so that does have to count for something. 

If you have lots of tenants, there are always a few that choose to pay with postdated checks that you never see. At one point this tenant just stopped paying I thought it was pretty unusual but figured we'd run out of checks and forgot to give us a set of new ones. 

I was surprised when he never showed up to give us new checks, after a while it became obvious that he had just "poof" disappeared. Still there's no other way to get your place back than eviction.

I went the whole nine yards and called and waited for the sheriff. See most of the time if a person moves out they take at least some of their stuff. Or they might kind of avoid you and you'd not be able to find them. Still their place would show signs of use, the door wouldn't accumulate flyers for Pizza and cable for instance. 

I must admit that the former tenant did have the most impressive collection of empty Jack Daniels bottles I had ever seen. It was neatly organized in most of the rooms and most of the kitchen cabinets. 

So the evicting was all finished leaving a lot of questions unanswered when another tenant came down to the office and mentions what a shame it is about Mr. So & So dying from a bleeding ulcer months ago. Kind of sad that someone could just disappear and no one would even care enough to walk down to the management office to wind up his affairs. Or that he would live in a place for years and years and no one would even know where he went.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Haha - nice one MG.

I wrote about house for sale in Meaford that was supposedly haunted:

http://www.moneysmartsblog.com/how-not-to-sell-your-house/

I wonder if they ever sold it?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Lol. So what were her measurements?





HaroldCrump said:


> So did you put the following as a condition on your bid : _the LR sofa and all its contents_


Both she and her lovely mother were hookers, operating in a suburban neighbourhood. They were selling the house to settle with a recent husband who thought she was reformed, and the due date for the money was in 2 weeks. We did buy the contents and got a lot of continuing leads for about 6 months, including a visit from the police!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

As usual, Berube's posts are evidence why most should not be landlords.

How many have the Stones to evict a dead guy?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think most people could afford to have the Stones to evict somebody.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

You don't really do anything with dead people- you call the cops. They make sure there is no foul play, deceased is declared and the funeral people they take the body away. 

The shock and smell waking into it is really the worse part.


----------

